# synchro autre bibliothèque itunes



## $ANTOINE$ (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Le sujet à peut etre deja etait dit mais je ne la trouve pas. 
Je voudrais savoir si je peux synchronisé mon itouch avec une biblothèque itunes sur un autre ordi que celui que j'utilise généralement. 
Merci


----------



## Sebaudi (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour 

Je suis désolé mais l'iPod touch ne peux être synchronisé qu'avec une seule bibliothèque iTunes et sur un seul ordinateur.

dsl


----------

